# Residence certificates for Algerians



## InternationalGuy (8 mo ago)

Hello,
For my first year as an Algerian I would have to apply for Carte Sejour Visitor online, prior to that I need to obtain a medical certificate to be submitted online along with the other documents within the first 3 months post arrival. I read horror stories about the wait times to be scheduled at the OFII. I am curious to know has anyone ever tried to secure an appointment with a *certified doctor? ou agréé par l'Ofii *


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You would have to check with the OFII to see if there is any way to "go private" like that for the medical exam. To be honest, the medical exam is not much of a much and the "certificate" you get may be only valid coming from the OFII official medical visit. (They schedule it for you.) 

You may have read "horror stories" about the scheduling, but experience varies greatly from one departement to the next and the OFII is definitely organized at the departemental level. Besides, I believe that your obligation is to register your arrival with the OFII online within the first 3 months of your arrival. The OFII then comes back to you with the appointment information for the medical exam. You then need that medical certificate to renew your titre de séjour at the end of your first year in France.


----------



## InternationalGuy (8 mo ago)

It appears prefectures have certified private doctors lists, one of the "perks" of being Algerian : ) is the ineligibility to the VLS/TS ( valant titre de sejour), so even though my category would be Visitor I believe I won't be able to validate/register online based on the link attached 









1 year residence certificate for Algerian


If you are an Algerian and an adult, you must apply for a residence certificate to stay in France for more than 3 months. You must also apply for one if you are over 16 and wish to work. Depending on your situation, the Prefect issues a 1-year residence certificate for private and family life or...




www.service-public.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you into a thread of your own with a more descriptive title. Given that Algerians are subject to different regulations and requirements for long-term stays in France, this might attract the attention of some folks with more experience in the area.


----------

